# You can now change lottery app dates…



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I believe it woud be a new feature rather cancelling the current application and then paying another $6 application fee which I have had to do in the past. Did you try it yourself recently?


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Dangerfield said:


> I believe it woud be a new feature rather cancelling the current application and then paying another $6 application fee which I have had to do in the past. Did you try it yourself recently?


yes, it works.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow. 

They actually did something positive for the community. Pass the smelling salts because I feel faint.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Will Amette said:


> Wow.
> 
> They actually did something positive for the community. Pass the smelling salts because I feel faint.


It is a very positive action and "action" being the key
In communicating with private, state and federal agencies, I have seen a shift in the willingness to correct site errors and make accommodations for changes
We as a river community can assist the process by canceling unwanted permits so that others have an opportunity to enjoy the river experience


----------

